

Why You Aren’t As Successful As You Want To Be - Garbage
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/notsuccessful/

======
getonit
While I agree with the whole article, I take issue with the phrasing of the
title - You _are_ exactly as successful as you want to be if by 'you', you
mean your procrastinating, excuse-seeking, risk-averse subconscious. You know,
the 'real' you, as opposed to the marionette who answers questions like this
and naively thinks it's control ;)

It's a simple change of perspective that, if you can hold on to it, will give
the marionette some real power to notice and correct self-harming and/or
restricting behaviour.

